# Free Evans Rochdale sportive entry, 27th Jan 13 - but you'll need to be me!



## DCLane (10 Dec 2012)

I've booked onto Evans Rochdale's sportive on Sunday 27th Jan next year and am down to do the Long route: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/evans-cycles-2013-rides-discount-code-for-7-days.116308/ Last year's route is here: Strava has the route from last year here: http://www.strava.com/rides/3714544

However ... I can't now go due to SWMBO wanting a trip to Center Parcs in Sherwood that weekend.

Would anyone like my place? You'll also get a free £10 box of gels/stuff thrown in since I booked early.

The downside?

Evans don't let you cancel or change places, so you'll have to be me! I'm happy to forward the e-mail with entry on.

For info; I'm male (so no ladies!) and aged 42, so kids/OAPs will be excluded as well!


----------



## ianjmcd (10 Dec 2012)

would love to but just too far away distance wise


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Dec 2012)

First dibs please DCL.

Links are dead on original post though, what distance is this ride?


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> First dibs please DCL.
> 
> Links are dead on original post though, what distance is this ride?


 
It's all yours. The ride's here: http://www.evanscycles.com/ride-it/rochdale-sportive-ride-27th-january-2013 and it's 70 miles.

If you PM me your e-mail address I'll forward Evans' e-mail.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Dec 2012)

Sorry DL but I'm not going to be able to make this after all. It would have been a good ride to kick the year off with too.

Just had a look at the route, Crag Vale  God I hate that climb, but that's not why I can't do it  

Seriously though, having only just got around to mentioning it to SWMBO, Mrs S has kindly pointed out a family commitment that day


----------



## DCLane (12 Dec 2012)

No problem.

Anyone else want it?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Just had a look at the route, Crag Vale  God I hate that climb, but that's not why I can't do it


What's wrong with the Cragg Vale climb (apart from the cross-headwind you normally get from the right on the open moorland higher up)?


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2012)

Now gone to bromptonfb


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> What's wrong with the Cragg Vale climb (apart from the cross-headwind you normally get from the right on the open moorland higher up)?


Nowt once you've cleared it and you're going down t'other side


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Nowt once you've cleared it and you're going down t'other side


I do like the descent to Littleborough! This one ...



Much nicer in the summer though, without the bitter windchill!

I hit 55 mph on that descent last year.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I do like the descent to Littleborough!


I don't have an issue with the descents from either side 

I've only ridden it once TBH and I came from the Hebden Bridge side, so I went down the road you pictured then went off to Hollingworth Lake and worked my way home from there.

IIRC the road surface lower down on that picture wasn't the best, but then again none of the roads around here are any better TBH 

Hope your feeling better Col


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Hope your feeling better Col


Thanks! Will make a quick update on my GWS thread later, but have to catch the market now.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I do like the descent to Littleborough! This one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My favourite descent. Even more so than the drop into Greenfield from the tops. Lovely, swoopy, open, fast, swoopy, open, lovely.

I like it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> My favourite descent. Even more so than the drop into Greenfield from the tops. Lovely, swoopy, open, fast, swoopy, open, lovely.
> 
> I like it.


but is it swoopy enough for you?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> but is it swoopy enough?


 

Swoopier than a swooping swallow.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Swoopier than a swooping swallow.


... from planet Swoop!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Dec 2012)

Hi dc,

I've pm'ed you but you've not answered, I don't think I've got the details yet, unless I'm being a bit dumb.


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2012)

@bromptonfb - you're not dumb, I am! The reason I've not sent the receipt is I can't find the e-mail receipt from Evans!

Don't worry. I've asked them for another copy and also, they send a reminder about 4 weeks beforehand.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Dec 2012)

Phew....I thought maybe you'd sent them and I'd lost them...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2012)

Sorry, got knocked off and have broken elbow, please give to someone else.

Shaun


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Dec 2012)

In that case I will take advantage of Shauns misfortune if that is ok DC. Cheers Andrew


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2012)

@oldfatfool No problem - I'll wait for Evans to come back to me, although there'll be a later email confirming details anyway.


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Dec 2012)




----------



## matthat (1 Mar 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Sorry DL but I'm not going to be able to make this after all. It would have been a good ride to kick the year off with too.
> 
> Just had a look at the route, Crag Vale  God I hate that climb, but that's not why I can't do it
> 
> Seriously though, having only just got around to mentioning it to SWMBO, Mrs S has kindly pointed out a family commitment that day


SWMBO??


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2013)

matthat said:


> SWMBO??


She Who Must Be Obeyed!


----------



## matthat (1 Mar 2013)

Arrghh The Boss!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Mar 2013)

matthat said:


> Arrghh The Boss!!


Yup


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2013)

For those of you who don't already know - SWMBO comes from 'She', a classic adventure story by H. Rider Haggard.

_“Slay not,” was the reply. “Four suns since was the word brought to me from ‘She-who-must-be-obeyed,’ ‘White men come; if white men come, slay them not.’ Let them be brought to the house of ‘She-who-must-be-obeyed.’ _


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Mar 2013)

Ah, there was me thinking Rumpole had invented SWMBO!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2013)

UPDATE NEEDED...THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT UPDATE!!!!


----------

